# Atlas Selector



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have some of Atlas's Selector switches and wanna know what are they for?I have 6 and no idears on what they are!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They are mainly used for dual cab (power supply) control of track blocks.
Cab A, Off, Cab B. They are different than block controls that also reverse polarity to the rail too!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool. I guess one will do 2 blocks or 4? Now, when you can reverse polarity, it'll reverse right? Also, where can I get a wiring diagram?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get the Atlas wiring book. It covers all the basic wiring really well (with very clear instructions on the use/wiring of their selectors, switches, etc.)

The 215 selector is great for block control with 2 DC inputs, but doesn't reverse polarity. Each switch controls a block and either selects powerpack A, powerpack B or Off. In Sean's example above switch #1 controls the mainline, Switches #2/3 control the independent sidings.

If you're looking for something to control polarity on a turntable or reversing loop or wye you need the Atlas Controller. (Which also has provisions for dual power input to run multiple trains DC with block control.)

http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=IT&Product_Code=ATL-220


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Cool. I guess one will do 2 blocks or 4? Now, when you can reverse polarity, it'll reverse right? Also, where can I get a wiring diagram?


Basically each one of the little "slide square push knobs is a seperate circuit breaker used with a DC system. If you have 6 panels than you can control 24 blocks. When any of the knobs are pushed up, cab "A" transformer controls those blocks. When any of the knobs are pushed down, then cab "B" controls those blocks. For reversing the polarity, this is done with the Atlas Controler. Here's the linc to the Atlas wiring book. This book is a MUST for anyone using Atlas electrical equipment. It has helped me immensely on almost all my wiring needs. Very well written and the diagrams are extremely easy to understand. :thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-12-The-Complete-Atlas-Wiring-Book-p/atl-bk12.htm

Routerman


----------

